# Craigslist anyone interested?



## kasper (Oct 19, 2019)

Found this on craigslist not sure of its value or if anyone is interested. Any input or interest would be great thanks. -Thomas


----------



## wheelbender6 (Oct 23, 2019)

What is the price?


----------

